# Arowanas....Reticula rays...HUGE parot fish OH MY!



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

some pics of my 110gallon that consists of:

2 Silver arowanas, one 12" one 13"
1 Silver arowana 6"
2 Reticulated Sting rays 5"
2 Red Parrot Cichlids , huge 6" and thick
4 ID Sharks 2"-3" (hide under plants)


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool set-up dude, must be alot of action in that tank.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

very nice man,how well do the 3 arro's get along?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

they never fight.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

all of those fish (cept the parrots) are gunna out grow that tank......


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Tibs said:


> all of those fish (cept the parrots) are gunna out grow that tank......
> [snapback]1128405[/snapback]​


Yes, but for now it looks quite amazing. My compliments for the tank and fish


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sweet tank, man


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

very nice tank and fish!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice marco...great setup and fish


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

Why in gods name would you own a parrotfish and thereby condoning how they are treated in order to generate income?

ITS SICK I TELL YOU!

beside that.. cool fish.. ya gotta love those rays.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Tibs said:


> all of those fish (cept the parrots) are gunna out grow that tank......
> [snapback]1128405[/snapback]​


thats why i got them....

i have a 265 gallon tank that i had running untill the aquaclears craped out on me. i orderd 4 canister filters that i am waiting for. they should be here in less then 2 weeks. then all the fish are going in that tank.....

its gunna be nice when my canisters get here.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Fish







Sweet set up! 
Balisong







Looks like the $15 cheepo


----------

